# 1 Din 7" cd/dvd



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Will the TV tuner on this be obsolete if not already?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....60057&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_9671wt_1135


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

It looks like it will be, that's why they are also selling a freeview box

bigfrank3


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Has anyone tried fitting something like this in place of rear view mirror and over head cab light?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/XTRONS-CR1502...Players_PP&hash=item56433d5401#ht_8095wt_1135


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I haven't Techno, but my Autotrail has that kind of thing integrated for the media system. You should note that it's really too far back to use as a reversing camera screen. Not sure that it would be realistic to mount it any further forward.

I had my camera wired to an LCD screen that clips over the rear view mirror instead (the default on ATs is that the camera feeds the screen on the in-dash radio, but that doesn't work for me as I want the image to be displayed all the time so I can keep an eye on my towcar; on the particular AT unit I have displaying the reversing camera image mutes the radio).

Paul


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes I agree but I'm really looking to replace the radio with a unit that will double as a reverse/rear view without a separate sit on dash job.
I know that with my Boxer I have to overcome the writing desk tghingy that I never use :roll: but a 2.5" facia spacer should solve that.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> Will the TV tuner on this be obsolete if not already?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....60057&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_9671wt_1135


There is no suggestion that the tuner is digital, in which case I would already consider it to be obsolete.
Gerry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I always look at whats NOT in the description for ebay items, it has saved me (I think) from making the odd expensive mistake.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Opinions please
Would the screen on THIS be big enough as a rear view monitor


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Probably just about (it's approx the same as most satnavs).

However I'd do a search on reviews on the MEOS stuff...I considered a double DIN unit of theirs, but was put off by adverse comments.

Wouldn't you be better going for things designed to do what they do, rather than an "all in one"? Example get a rear view mirror-mount monitor like this one (I can't vouch for that particular unit, but have similar), and get a decent stereo from a branded name? That way you can wire the rear camera to be always on, and not interfere with operation of your music.

Paul


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I never considered it preventing the radio playing 8O . Thanks for your input, I've looked at that type of monitor but one guy warned that the postage stamp type mirror mounting can find the weight too much to cope with?


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I've not had that issue so far Techno (but early days, only had it fitted back in Oct). What's more likely to cause a failure on my van is I do need to "straighten out" the mirror/monitor so it points directly down the van when we're on site, otherwise the wire snags the blinds across the windscreen (sorry, forgot to check before starting to post this what your van is to know whether that's an issue for you). All that adjusting of the mirror is more likely to make the glue to the windscreen fail than the minimal weight of the monitor itself.

On the "will is display reversing camera while playing music", you'd need to check with the manufacturer/seller. With the standard Autotrail in-dash unit that comes with my motorhome (which is truly awful...going in the bin later this week when I get a replacement fitted), displaying the rear screen does mute the radio. However, that's a daft design so the Meos & others may not be the same. It'd be an expensive mistake if they are, though, so check. Might also be worth PM'ing MrGaz...on this thread he recently fitted a replacement for his unit that's all-singing-all-dancing (albeit double-din) so could given an indication of whether the one he chose will permanently display the rear camera.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I was considering THIS too as in the angled position it would fit


----------

